
Insanely fast submarine is made of one molecule (2015) - Osiris30
http://www.futurity.org/nanotechnology-submarine-1049722/
======
bovermyer
Wouldn't it be cool to have thousands of things like these swimming around in
your circulatory system, repairing damage and fighting illness as they found
it?

~~~
tantalor
You already do, and they're free.

~~~
Aardwolf
And pretty effective, though it could still be better. Imagine programmable
ones. The only danger is malevolent ones :/

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
They already are programmable, in the form of the adaptive immune response.
Perhaps we can learn to program our own immune cells via the neuro-
immunological axis.

That danger is real too, in the form of autoimmune diseases. Although perhaps
_malevolent_ is too strong a word.

~~~
m_mueller
deprogramming would be nice if we want to get rid of these autoimmune
diseases.

------
nkrisc
244 atoms still sounds like a rather large molecule (which is cool). Not being
a chemist, how does this generally compare to other compounds, synthetic and
natural?

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Its not that rare. Especially modern synthetics. Many organic compounds have 4
figure molecules. Most are repetitive chains, such as natural rubber.

~~~
kale
Yeah I was about to say: I've handled large bricks of crosslinked polymers
that were likely one molecule, at 1 kg each!

~~~
nkrisc
Oh wow, that's cool. Thanks for the context.

------
Aelinsaar
I wonder if this would have applications for environmental cleanup?

------
mschuster91
Noob question: how does one assemble such a molecule?

